# what are your favorite yarn shops in St. Louis, MO??



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

We are planning a trip to St Louis in the future and I would like to visit at least one yarn shop. I would like the advice of someone who has been to the yarn shops. Thank you


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I live near st Louis. I love several. The one that everyone seems to say is the best is knitorius. It is in south st Louis. I also like Kirkwood knittery. I have lived in st Louis my whole life so if you need other info feel free to ask.


----------



## scrunchyy (Feb 29, 2012)

Another good yarn shop is Hearthstone Knits. It is small and has friendly staff. If you have time for only one, then you should go to Knitorious.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to St. Louis! Please visit EweKnits in Webster Groves - small but exceptionally friendly and well-stocked - you'll love the owner, Julie! Have a safe trip and great visit!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you all so much. It is so much fun to visit shops in other cities. I have enjoyed going to St. Louis over the years. My grandparents used to take me to St Louis to see ice shows and plays when I was a child. I always have very fond memories of St Louis.


----------



## scrunchyy (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope you enjoy your visit here.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Wish I had known- I just got back from St. Louis- my husband will take me to any shop if I know where it is!!


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

There is one called Knit and Caboodle in old town St Charles (a little further west than St Louis but still considered part of the Metro area). They stock a wide variety of yarns, some I've never seen anywhere else. You can get some info ahead of time at www.knitandcaboodle.com!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

tdw7of9 said:


> There is one called Knit and Caboodle in old town St Charles (a little further west than St Louis but still considered part of the Metro area). They stock a wide variety of yarns, some I've never seen anywhere else. You can get some info ahead of time at www.knitandcaboodle.com!


I try to get to this shop every time I visit #1 son and his family in O'Fallon. Great yarns, helpful staff!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are in North County off of Rte 270 and Hanley is a big gold colored Civil War Era mansion, the Meyer House, you can see it from 270. The house still has some of the original wall coverings in the hallway. On the second floor is the yarn shop that I visit. On the first floor is a nice little Quilt shop. In the red barn behind the mansion is a nice little restaurant that serves lunch (good food and good service, lots of old timey atmosphere).

Hope your visit to St. Louis is wonderful!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

What helpful advice. Thank you all so much for responding. KP people are the best!


----------



## Jeaninem71 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a great shop with many different yarns. I think I have been to all of them in St. Louis area and this one probably has the most to offer.



JuneS said:


> If you are in North County off of Rte 270 and Hanley is a big gold colored Civil War Era mansion, the Meyer House, you can see it from 270. The house still has some of the original wall coverings in the hallway. On the second floor is the yarn shop that I visit. On the first floor is a nice little Quilt shop. In the red barn behind the mansion is a nice little restaurant that serves lunch (good food and good service, lots of old timey atmosphere).
> 
> Hope your visit to St. Louis is wonderful!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the Myers House yarn department at I-270 and Dunn Road! Here is a link to their website: http://www.gslkg.com/weavingdept.html
The yarn selection is fantastic, and the staff is just wonderful! There's clearance yarn in the Barn, too! There's supposed to be a resident ghost, and that adds to the charm. You should try visit Myers House if you can! 
I have included a link to the Greater St. Louis Knitters' Guild list of yarn shops in St. Louis and the surrounding area: http://www.gslkg.com/yarnshops.html
Have a safe journey!
Shirley


----------



## djn19533 (Sep 18, 2011)

I also love the Myer House and Barn. There is a quilt shop downstairs and the yarn shop upstairs in the registered historic home. There is also a really unique restaurant in the Barn.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!! I've been in the st. louis area for 4years now -dang it- and this is the first i have heard of any lys around here. !!!!


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

no one has mentioned Kirkwood Knittery located on Manchester Road just east of North Kirkwood Road..
Wonderful yarn - Brook and Robyn are great and the shop is small enough to be 'cosy' but in a BIG way


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

no one has mentioned Kirkwood Knittery located on Manchester Road just east of North Kirkwood Road..
Wonderful yarn - Brook and Robyn are great and the shop is small enough to be 'cosy' but in a BIG way


----------



## scrunchyy (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow!!
You are in for a treat! 
Have you ever been to Ted Drewes for frozen custard? One of the best LYS's is about five minutes away from there depending on traffic and the lights.



alwilda said:


> WOW!!!!! I've been in the st. louis area for 4years now -dang it- and this is the first i have heard of any lys around here. !!!!


----------

